# Jellybean randomly lags for no reason, and won't stop.



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

So, I've been having issues with every jellybean rom i run, and it's always the same thing. When i first turn on the phone, it's fine. Then about 10-15min of uptime, it just starts lagging immensely. Sometimes swiping home screens will lag, yet going to settings or something and scrolling is fine. Sometimes it freezes for a few seconds, and sometimes it causes a SOD.

I've been screwing around with this for a while, because the leaked OTA port did this as well. I noticed that sometimes turning on 4G (usually on CDMA only) the lag would stop after 30 seconds or so. Then today on a brand new rom it started lagging. This time however, maps force closed, and after that it ran fine. So i figured it was something maps was doing, and heard of deleting it and downloading from the play store. No luck. Then i noticed that turning off superuser in SuperSU fixed it for a few minutes, but it came back.

It did this on stock and custom kernels. Anyone got any ideas? I can't seem to find anyone else with this issue.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I would go back to stock without flashing an ICS rom (by that, I mean fastboot erase everything then flash bootloader and recovery) then reflash a JB rom.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Are you restoring things with tibu?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Are you restoring things with tibu?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


In short, yes. No system apps though


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> In short, yes. No system apps though


Does it lag without restoring anything? Could be just one app causing you problems


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Does it lag without restoring anything? Could be just one app causing you problems


As i responded i wiped and reinstalled the latest toro bugless beast. Gonna run it for a bit and see. Can i at least restore just the app from TiBu?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

See if it lags without restoring first. If it doesn't then you will just have to use trial and error to see which app is causing it after restoring.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea... Started lagging pretty fast. Has barely any apps on it, no services setup. And it just lags.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Yea... Started lagging pretty fast. Has barely any apps on it, no services setup. And it just lags.


Which bugless build are you running and what gapps are you using?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Which bugless build are you running and what gapps are you using?


The august 8th build i think. It's the latest. I flashed it last night. BB doesn't use Gapps.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

i was having some lag with the last few AOKP nightlies, then when JB1 came out i wiped data and formatted system, and flashed fresh, it's been smooth ever since

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaptorKC (Jan 6, 2012)

What kernels have you been using? Some come with a minimum setting of 230MHz, which on my phone causes lag. Lean is like this. Bump up the min frequency and test. Also might need a higher voltage on your kernels. I think Franco's is slightly higher.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> So, I've been having issues with every jellybean rom i run, and it's always the same thing. When i first turn on the phone, it's fine. Then about 10-15min of uptime, it just starts lagging immensely. Sometimes swiping home screens will lag, yet going to settings or something and scrolling is fine. Sometimes it freezes for a few seconds, and sometimes it causes a SOD. I've been screwing around with this for a while, because the leaked OTA port did this as well. I noticed that sometimes turning on 4G (usually on CDMA only) the lag would stop after 30 seconds or so. Then today on a brand new rom it started lagging. It did this on stock and custom kernels.


I couldn't tell from your post, but did it lag on stock rom? If so, then you have a defective phone and you should exchange it. If it was fine on stock, then it sounds like either a launcher or kernel issue. I would first try a different launcher. If it still lags, try another kernel but don't tweak or alter it in any way, and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I couldn't tell from your post, but did it lag on stock rom? If so, then you have a defective phone and you should exchange it. If it was fine on stock, then it sounds like either a launcher or kernel issue. I would first try a different launcher. If it still lags, try another kernel but don't tweak or alter it in any way, and see if that makes any difference.


Nah, phones fine. Ran ICS with no issues. I was running stock 4.1 (not 4.1.1, the leak) with no custom kernel and it was happening. It seems that after about an hour of use it just starts lagging.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Nah, phones fine. Ran ICS with no issues. I was running stock 4.1 (not 4.1.1, the leak) with no custom kernel and it was happening. It seems that after about an hour of use it just starts lagging.


If it was launcher related, you would see lag almost immediately. What you are describing sounds like the kernel/cpu is stressed beyond its limits (OC/UV) or you have a memory leak. Memory leaks usually occur with poorly written apps. Sometimes they're rom related, but not likely. Does it happen on after fresh flash with no user/market apps installed?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this that touch sensitivity issue noted from XDA and wherever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

My phone started lagging about 10 minutes into a new install yesterday while reinstalling some apps from the store. It wasn't awful, but it usual is ok at first and gets worse. Note that is on stock kernel no OC/UV. I doubt its the phone. ICS ran fine. At this point im really not sure. I've been watchful of apps installed in case its a compatibility issue with an app. But i just don't know...


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Aren't you supposed to reboot it once after letting it sit for 10 minutes after installing a new rom? Are you using CWM and are you sure it's wiping properly? Maybe you should start over from scratch via fastboot or try wiping everything with TWRP and the superwipe script...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sure it's some app. I recommend giving us log cats and/or removing everything going back to stock and adding back one at a time. waiting long enough to experience such lag.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just a quick follow up, I figured it out. After wiping almost every app on my phone, I ran the top -m 5 -n 5 command posted earlier. Then noticed launcher at 89%. So, I started removing things, and it turns out it was the My Library widget. On removal my phone instantly sped up. I had it displaying my music library at 4x3 and it consistently would lag my phone after about 20 minutes. Fits my network issue as for some reason that widget needs a network connection to add. Maybe its because I intentionally disabled Google music syncing. But it usually works fine with offline music.

Thanks for the help everyone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Glad you fixed it. I never considered a widget being the culprit, but it makes sense now. Ah well, something else to mark on the troubleshooting list.


----------

